# Higher Studies after BAMS



## er.vaibhavshukla (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I want to pursue Higher Studies in US as I have completed BAMS in India.
Please help me about it and please provide me the guidelines.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

er.vaibhavshukla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to pursue Higher Studies in US as I have completed BAMS in India.
> Please help me about it and please provide me the guidelines.


I am not familiar with BMAS. Can you elaborate please?


----------



## er.vaibhavshukla (Jul 11, 2011)

twostep said:


> I am not familiar with BMAS. Can you elaborate please?


Hi,
BAMS or Bachelor of Ayurvedic Medicine and Surgery is a graduate medical academic degree which is awarded after successful completion of a five and a half years program or course that covers the study of the integrated system of modern medicine and traditional ayurveda.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Interesting sounding program. But you need to understand that there is no one standard for admission into a university or graduate study program. Each university has its own requirements for foreign students. 

If you've got a particular program in mind, you need to find what universities in the US offer such a program and then contact them (or check their website) to see what they will require of foreign students. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not contact your school to find out which US schools it has relationships with?


----------



## er.vaibhavshukla (Jul 11, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Interesting sounding program. But you need to understand that there is no one standard for admission into a university or graduate study program. Each university has its own requirements for foreign students.
> 
> If you've got a particular program in mind, you need to find what universities in the US offer such a program and then contact them (or check their website) to see what they will require of foreign students.
> Cheers,
> Bev



but the thing is that i just want to know as we have GRE exam and which needs to be given for Engineering and there are some colleges which are famous for it like MIT,Standford etc.

In the same way please guide me which are the exams a medical students can give and some of the famous Medical schools in US.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

er.vaibhavshukla said:


> but the thing is that i just want to know as we have GRE exam and which needs to be given for Engineering and there are some colleges which are famous for it like MIT,Standford etc.
> 
> In the same way please guide me which are the exams a medical students can give and some of the famous Medical schools in US.


for admission to medical school you need the MCAT.

here is a ranking of medical schools from 2011: Best Medical Schools | Research Rankings | Top Medical Schools for Research | US News Best Graduate Schools


----------



## er.vaibhavshukla (Jul 11, 2011)

vronchen said:


> for admission to medical school you need the MCAT.
> 
> here is a ranking of medical schools from 2011: Best Medical Schools | Research Rankings | Top Medical Schools for Research | US News Best Graduate Schools


Hi I have checked the MCAT site it is applicable for MBBS.BDS but not for BAMS.
Could you please assist me as I am not getting any proper info about question?


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

er.vaibhavshukla said:


> Hi I have checked the MCAT site it is applicable for MBBS.BDS but not for BAMS.
> Could you please assist me as I am not getting any proper info about question?


maybe you could give some more information. what degree are you going for? does BAMS allow you to enter medical school in the US. there are very specific requirements to enter medical school. you might need to do some additional undergraduate classes in the US.


----------

